# UberAssist



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

We are Excited to Introduce
*UberASSIST*
As a *TOP *Partner, We're extending the invite to *YOU!
What is UberASSIST?*

uberX Partners *SPECIALLY TRAINED* to help those who may need more assistance (e.g. seniors, folding wheelchairs)
*Why Should I Register?*

The opportunity to *HELP* others
*0% INTRODUCTORY COMMISSION *on *ALL UberASSIST *trips
UberASSIST Training *AT NO COST *provided by *Open Doors Organization*
Provides an additional way to increase your earnings
*How Do I Get Started?*

Read below for information and to sign up for the *FREE UberASSIST* Training Session

*TRAINING DETAILS*
Thursday, August 28th from 3PM to 5PM

300 N. Elizabeth Street
Chicago, IL 60607

UberASSIST Training *AT NO COST *provided by *Open Doors Organization*
The session will take two hours
Limited street parking available, please arrive early enough to find parking
Session is limited to room capacity, please arrive on time to secure a spot
Click HERE to RSVP for Training This Thursday!
Don't miss this *GREAT* chance to *HELP OTHERS* and *EARN MORE!*
This email was sent
_why did I get this?_ unsubscribe from this list update subscription preferences
Uber Technologies · 301 Vermont St · San Francisco, CA 94103 · USA


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone has any idea what the heck is that? Should I go in for training tomorrow?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

You need a vehicle that is wheelchair accessible or willing to make it wheelchair accessible. 
They're beta testing, due to a potential lawsuit.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't have a wheelchair accessible vehicle. And I'm not willing to convert it. So I guess I'm out.


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

They at uber get complains from disabled about lack of service. 
Go try to sign up and then go try to please those people. 
You will get low rating and complains from them because they want more rider's credits with free rides and you will hear from their lawyers too ( read: uber has money and we'll claim it)

Alternatively, you can stay away..


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't believe that you need a special wheel chair accessible vehicle on this. They would have spelled that out plainly I think.

You need to be willing to spend extra time to help people who have a wheel chair, small electric scooter etc. Helping them into the car, folding their wheel chair, scooter and putting it in the trunk etc. Then the same on the drop off side.

Wouldn't hurt to attend and see what the actual requirements and training are if you have the time.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

I second that it does not sound like you need a special wheel chair accessible vehicle. They mention "folding wheelchairs". Wheel chair accessible vehicles are vehicles (mostly mini and non-mini vans) in which the passenger stays seated in the wheel chair and the chair is rolled and lifted into the vehicle.

It is likely that Uber is testing this in response to lawsuits filed in several jurisdictions claiming that Uber discriminates against the handicapped. In many large cities taxicab companies, or alternative providers, are mandated to have a certain number or percentage of vehicles accessible to the handicapped. It will be interesting to see how Uber will placate those demands with just vehicles that can take a folding wheelchair and a driver that knows how to do it, or whether in the future they will have to not only contract with ice cream trucks but also with owners of specially fitted mini/full vans.

Please go to the training and let us know what it is all about.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

You're right. When I wrote wheelchair accessible I meant both types actually: the specialized one (the minivan) and regular car that can fit the folding one. 
For example, I can't fit a folding one in my trunk and not willing to put it on the backseat.
And even if you have space for the wheelchair, are you prepared to deal with a disabled person? Are you trained? Can you handle such a person? 
Uber is just preparing for a potential suits, as any transportation company needs to have vehicles that are accessible for a handicapped. RIGHTFULLY SO! 
On the other hand, uberx drivers are not professionals, so not sure how it's all going to play out.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

In that we are in a questionable insurance position why would a uberx driver do this?

In California there is a group of "disabled" people that sue businesses because the parking or bathroom is out of spec.

They settle out of court for cash, and file dozens of suits every day.

let uber hire vans or specialty contractors to cover this "need"

what has uber done for the drivers lately?

karma is a ***** uber, we just aint feelin the "partnership"


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

In Seattle there is a special fee they are adding to the rides for Uber (currently) and Lyft (near future) of 10 cents for each TNC ride to help support wheelchair accessible vehicles. Included in the TNC, Taxi, Limo, Flat Rate legislation.


----------

